

Firepad Plugin: WebRTC video collaboration - songzme
http://www.tokbox.com/blog/firepad-plugin-webrtc-video-collaboration/

======
songzme
Integrating with the FirePad Plugin was a pleasure. Quick tip: to create a
github page for your project, simply create a branch called gh-pages, create
html file, and then push to that branch. Your html file will be readily
accessible in this url: <http://username.github.io/projectName>

~~~
janineyoong
nice work!

~~~
changdizzle
great job!

------
edwintorok
Would it be possible to add some minimal protection to the video stream by at
least requiring https and a password to be entered?

~~~
songzme
So you can either use a really obscure room id #blablablabla so no one can
guess your room id, or you can take these plugins and build your own
protection to require passwords. :D

------
rmanalan
(boom) It was only a matter of time. Awesome stuff. We'll definitely add this
to our Stash RTE add-on (firepad based).

------
markmac
That didn't take long!

